
Roads to be made from recycled plastic to stop potholes forming - rmason
https://metro.co.uk/2019/01/31/roads-made-recycled-plastic-stop-potholes-forming-8418894/
======
db48x
Asphalt is a type of plastic, and it's already recycled many times over.

